# Picked up a unique Toro CCR 450 that was seized and had some general questions



## TheFanMan (Oct 10, 2017)

Sorry that this is so wordy... So I recently picked up a unique Toro CCR 450 with a Tecumseh LH195 (I think) that was sitting on the curb, its essentially a 38586. Wasn't sure I could fix it, but definitely wanted to give it a shot, and i enjoy working on small engine equipment so at the very least I gain some additional knowledge and it gets me outside.

The recoil was stuck, engine seemed to be seized, checked the oil... dark and plentiful, a bit too plentiful. I started by spraying a liberal amount of PB blaster into the cylinder, not wanting to wait a few days i removed the recoil and attached my torque wrench directly to the crank bolt and gave it a few gentle shoves in either direction until it came loose. At this point i drained the oil and filled it with some used full synthetic from my car, I worked it back and forth for two days while squirting fresh oil into the cylinder though the spark plug hole, but it was still difficult to turn the crank by hand. At this time I reluctantly decided to part it out, but gave the crank another spin with my hand... to my surprise it was now turning without much difficulty without the spark plug, so with some optimism i cleaned out the carb and tried to start it. Once I remember to pull out the choke the engine coughed on the first pull... on the second pull it roared to life and i was immediately overjoyed!... But within three seconds that was ripped away as the engine stopped and the recoil was stuck... the engine had once again seized.

I'm wondering if anyone has an opinion on why the engine once again seized, and why it might have seized in the first place when it was full of oil (who knows when it was last changed, that might be a clue). If i can get the engine out of the snowblower (its really in there) I want to take it apart and see whats wrong, have never done it, have nothing to loose really. Thanks ahead of time for any response.


----------

